# Test/npp cycle dosage help



## ChicoRico (May 11, 2015)

Thinking of Running test/npp cycle soon kickstarted w dbol soon. was wondering how I should dose the 2, I read run high test, low test, and 1:1 and im all mind ****ed now and dont know what to do lol if yall could help me out that would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## event462 (May 11, 2015)

Never tried npp. I liked dbol but it bloats me bad! I got crazy strong but put on a ton of water. My bp was crazy high too.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 12, 2015)

how many cycles have you done?
have you used only test before?
Have you used deca before?
standard is test higher then deca
example test at 600/wk deca at 500/wk

If you have prior experience with deca then you can try lowering the test down to about 250/wk
only thing is with lower test and higher compound you may have issuses.

Some people can run low test others can't it depends on you.
 you will never know till you try


----------



## ChicoRico (May 12, 2015)

ABombs gave me more sides than dbol made my bp so bad I had to have advil on me 24/7, but dbol was the 1st cycle I ran and I think it was bunk havent tried it since so idk im gonna try it again from new source his abombs were hg and gave me crazy strenghth gains.


----------



## ChicoRico (May 12, 2015)

1. 2 cycles of aas, 2 cycles of phs
2. No first cycle was test e/var 2nd was test e deca and drol
3. Yeah I ran my test wayyy higher. 

I think im gonna try it equal at first and then raise the t after i see how i react.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2015)

What are you looking to accomplish by running low / lower Test relative to your Deca?


----------



## ChicoRico (May 12, 2015)

I ran high test to deca iv just read conflicting dosage recomendations on npp like to run it higher and let the compound do more work, thats what confused me but from I see one to one is the way to go


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2015)

I personally run Deca 1:1 with Test, just curious as to why the low Test / High NPP approach had appeal to you. Some complain of bloat, which IME is largely a function of diet & not compound. Some run Test high with Nandrolone for fear of 'Deca D1ck' which IMO is more a function of E2 control.


----------



## Bigwhite (May 12, 2015)

First run with NPP, keep it around 600mg. Test can be 200-1000mg depending on goals and history. Shouldn't even have to ask how much test to run if you are at a point you think your ready for deca...


----------



## McDuffy (May 12, 2015)

My next cycle (3rd ever) is going to be dbol, test e, npp. im planning on running test @ 750, NPP @ 500, dbol 30mg for 5 weeks.


----------



## Bigwhite (May 12, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> My next cycle (3rd ever) is going to be dbol, test e, npp. im planning on running test @ 750, NPP @ 500, dbol 30mg for 5 weeks.



Just dbol for 5 weeks right? How long on the rest?


----------



## Azog (May 12, 2015)

600mg test, 400mg NPP and 50mg Dbol.


----------



## ChicoRico (May 12, 2015)

How do yall like npp compared to deca?


----------



## powermaster (May 25, 2015)

For me DECA was hard t recover from than npp. I liked both as for as results but having to  run deca longer is deffently hard on recovery so a well planned out pct is a must


----------

